# Melco 10t help!!!



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, I have a Melco 10t embroidery machine but Im have a problem, on the embroidery machine screen when I turn it on it reads a @ that it, it turns on but nothing more all your help will be usefull thank you.


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

If you are booting from a disk, is the boot disk in the drive when you turn it on? Have you tried shutting it off and turning it back on after a minute? Sometimes I have to turn mine off and on a couple of times before it boots correctly.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

lstark said:


> If you are booting from a disk, is the boot disk in the drive when you turn it on? Have you tried shutting it off and turning it back on after a minute? Sometimes I have to turn mine off and on a couple of times before it boots correctly.


Yes I had and some times it work and some times it doesnt, and I having other problem when is embroidering it just stops, and it feezes up I have to restart the machine again, have you had this problem before? and my is connected at the computer with a e-ternet cable.


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had mine lock up before, I shut it down waited a minute or two then re-booted the machine and performed a "Power Fail Rescue". It took the machine back to the point where it had locked up and I just backed it up a few stitches and started again. My machine runs from a floppy disk and I don't have any experience with it connected directly to the computer. I hope that a board isn't starting to go bad, sometimes older computer parts get quite quirky.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

lstark said:


> I have had mine lock up before, I shut it down waited a minute or two then re-booted the machine and performed a "Power Fail Rescue". It took the machine back to the point where it had locked up and I just backed it up a few stitches and started again. My machine runs from a floppy disk and I don't have any experience with it connected directly to the computer. I hope that a board isn't starting to go bad, sometimes older computer parts get quite quirky.


Ok thanks I will try that, one more question how do you do a Power Fail Rescue on this machine?


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

I have copied and pasted the following from the manual, the buttons didn't copy so I inserted () the button names. I hope that this helps. This manual was for a single head and multi-head machines.
You can find manuals at: 
http://www.melco-service.com/fscr/Machine_help_emc_operatormanuals

Power Fail Rescue
Power Fail Rescue allows you to resume embroidering a design after the machine has a power
loss. A power loss might occur if an error requires turning the power switch OFF and then back
ON for recovery or if a power failure occurs. Follow these steps to regain your position in the
design and continue embroidering.
1. If large garments are installed, remove them from all heads while the power is OFF.
2. Turn the power ON. Wait for the machine to download and power up.
3. Scroll through the menus until the display reads HEAD TIMING MENU.
4. Press (enter button) . The display reads HEAD TIMING ON.
5. Press (alt & up arrow together) until the display reads GO TO HEADUP.
6. Press (enter button) .
7. Scroll through the main menus until the display reads DESIGN MENU.
8. Press (enter button) . Make sure your design is in the design buffer. If it is not there, reload it from
the computer (or the optional disk drive, if that is what you are using).
9. Scroll through the menus until the display reads HOME MENU.
10. Press (enter button) .
11. Press (up arrow) until the display reads POWER FAIL RESCUE.
12. Press (enter button). The beam and carriage assemblies will move to find home, then
return to the next to last stitch embroidered before the power failure. This may take a minute or so if it is a large design.
13. Reinstall any large garments that you removed in step 1.
14. Press (start button) . The peripheral will resume embroidery.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

lstark said:


> I have copied and pasted the following from the manual, the buttons didn't copy so I inserted () the button names. I hope that this helps. This manual was for a single head and multi-head machines.
> You can find manuals at:
> http://www.melco-service.com/fscr/Machine_help_emc_operatormanuals
> 
> ...


 THANKS, Do you know why by any chance why Im getting this power failures? (freezing of the machine).


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, I really don't know why it happens beyond old computer parts sometimes get a bit flaky. Happens sometimes with some of our older (several years) computers. We usually just shut them down and restart. Works most of the time.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Is this an EMC or an EMT 10T?
We had one of our EMTs do something similar, had a power supply going bad. It was an off the shelf PC power supply and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok thank you for your help you have a great day.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

Liberty said:


> Is this an EMC or an EMT 10T?
> We had one of our EMTs do something similar, had a power supply going bad. It was an off the shelf PC power supply and fairly inexpensive.


Yes I have a Melco EMC 10T, so it mite be the power supplier going bad?


----------



## Ragman73 (Dec 6, 2012)

alfdouglas did you solve the problem with your melco?
I have a emc 6 that worked greatly till some days ago but now when I turn it on a @ appear in the screen and nothing moves.
My embroidery is with the floppy emulator.


----------



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

This would be the power supply common on a lot of machines
There is not enough to fully power all the machine parts 
Rather like trying to start your car with a low battery and lights heater blower and radio switched on 
Replace the power supply with a matched radio shak one 
Should do the trick 

If you keep trying it all you will get is problems either starting sewing or freezing 
Even resets may be required of the pc Under the machine


----------

